# Destiny Potato goes with Century Media, puts new track on YouTube



## HK_Derek (Aug 1, 2012)

Djent lovers & haters converge and commence to filling the thread with bickering!

Personally, I dig. Cool grooves here & there, like the vocals, and the solo is tasty.


----------



## Waelstrum (Aug 1, 2012)

Not exactly a djent fanboy, but I like this.

I am curious what D.S.O.Y stands for though.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Aug 1, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> Not exactly a djent fanboy, but I like this.
> 
> I am curious what D.S.O.Y stands for though.



D.S.O.Y = Dark side of you.

It is the title of the song you know.


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 1, 2012)

I dislike the snare, everything else is pretty sweet.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 1, 2012)

Been waiting for this for a long time, been a big fan of his work since Bilo 1 came out and was always curious to hear what he did with the girls aside from the few remix clips and stuff on youtube. 
Must say I'm pretty disappointed because it was all about the other Alex' voice for me. I was sad to find out she'd left. Such a unique voice.
To me this is pretty generic music with very generic vocals. I thought the chorus was weak as hell too. It's cool for what it is and I expect that's kinda what he's going for - Bilo being his more experimental project. 
I'll still pick it up and probably get quite attached to it however!
Really looking forward to hearing the album that the other girl is putting out with her new project.


----------



## in-pursuit (Aug 1, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> It's cool for what it is and I expect that's kinda what he's going for - Bilo being his more experimental project.
> I'll still pick it up and probably get quite attached to it however!
> Really looking forward to hearing the album that the other girl is putting out with her new project.



I'd have to agree with you here, although I'm not really too disappointed because this was kind of what I was expecting. definitely looking forward to the ep


----------



## flint757 (Aug 1, 2012)

This sounds like periphery with a vocalist I don't hate. I can dig it...


----------



## isispelican (Aug 1, 2012)

glad they signed a good deal, they can do a lot better though i know it!


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 1, 2012)

And the award for worst band name of the year goes to...


----------



## HK_Derek (Aug 1, 2012)

I Voyager said:


> And the award for worst band name of the year goes to...



I think we in Haji's Kitchen kinda have a yearly monopoly on that award.


----------



## jjfiegel (Aug 1, 2012)

I think RXYZYXR still has the worst band name ever.

Also, totally digging this song. Can't wait for more.


----------



## Brill (Aug 1, 2012)

I love this song been listening to it for an hour straight.... Its good that they finally released some track :/ its been like a year since they said they were working on an EP...


----------



## Valennic (Aug 2, 2012)

Weak chorus is weak. Very weak.

I'm on the fence on the rest of it. It's holding my attention, not sure if like or just curious though. 

It's certainly not bad.


----------



## otisct20 (Aug 2, 2012)

I haven't stopped listening to this today. I love the vocals.


----------



## trianglebutt (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow that chorus is weak, anything that I was enjoying about the song immediately was forgotten upon hearing it.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah I've had few more listens..damn it sucks (the chorus). 

We need the song in the background here, with the other Alex


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Aug 2, 2012)

They got signed to Century Media in just 2 months thats a bit unfair to other bands that probably deserve it more.


----------



## mickytee (Aug 2, 2012)

TheSpaceforthis said:


> They got signed to Century Media in just 2 months thats a bit unfair to other bands that probably deserve it more.



its not about how long you've been waiting for a deal. its about how good and talented you are.
if you're talented and have the 'stuff', you're going to get signed after 2 months.
if you're talented then you _deserve _a deal, regardless of how long or little you waited.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Aug 2, 2012)

They're okay. Nice riffing and the chorus is fun but that's it. I'd rather get more David Maxim Micic's solo material. Absolutely love those Bilo EPs.


----------



## Rick (Aug 2, 2012)

mickytee said:


> its not about how long you've been waiting for a deal. its about how good and talented you are.
> if you're talented and have the 'stuff', you're going to get signed after 2 months.
> if you're talented then you _deserve _a deal, regardless of how long or little you waited.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 2, 2012)

mickytee said:


> its not about how long you've been waiting for a deal. its about how good and talented you are.
> if you're talented and have the 'stuff', you're going to get signed after 2 months.
> if you're talented then you _deserve _a deal, regardless of how long or little you waited.



Yeah - and besides this band have been around and waiting to release music for like 2 years.


----------



## Zer01 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ermahgerd! Derstiner Perterter!

Someone should caption a pic.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 2, 2012)

HK_Derek said:


> I think we in Haji's Kitchen kinda have a yearly monopoly on that award.



I always picture Race Bannon having to perform a daring oven rescue when I see that.


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2012)

I much, much preferred the flow of the old remix:



Still a great track, though. Fantastic news, them signing with Century.


----------



## avenger (Aug 2, 2012)

This band was on some tour coming to Toronto but dropped off right away... thanks.


----------



## HK_Derek (Aug 2, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Been waiting for this for a long time, been a big fan of his work since Bilo 1 came out and was always curious to hear what he did with the girls aside from the few remix clips and stuff on youtube.
> Must say I'm pretty disappointed because it was all about the other Alex' voice for me. I was sad to find out she'd left. Such a unique voice.
> To me this is pretty generic music with very generic vocals. I thought the chorus was weak as hell too. It's cool for what it is and I expect that's kinda what he's going for - Bilo being his more experimental project.
> I'll still pick it up and probably get quite attached to it however!
> Really looking forward to hearing the album that the other girl is putting out with her new project.



There's no question they lost a real talent in Radosavljevic; it would have been cool to hear this track with the tag-team vocal approach.
Always loved this bit:



Still, Djelmas seems more than competent. I'd be willing to bet the rest of the disc will be more adventurous than this track.


----------



## Deathspell Omega (Aug 2, 2012)

HK_Derek said:


> I think we in Haji's Kitchen kinda have a yearly monopoly on that award.



Hell`s Kitchen or Necro Cuisine would have been better, just kidding, lol. But Destiny Potato ? Hell, nooo. That`s even worse than something with (I Wrestled 
A..Or...Minus The)Bear(Once) as a name. Being pretentiously goofy is just like trying to be super serious.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 2, 2012)

Not bad, but the song was probably 3 minutes too long.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 3, 2012)

HK_Derek said:


> There's no question they lost a real talent in Radosavljevic; it would have been cool to hear this track with the tag-team vocal approach.
> Always loved this bit:
> 
> 
> ...




Thing is it's likely still a tag team - they have two vocalists now still but they seem very similar I guess haha.
Competent indeed and I have no problem with their voices - just nothing special. Yeah, I'm sure the rest of the disc will be better - I guess this is the single  It does bother me that I'm pretty sure that chorus was meant to be powerful and Devin-esque but really didn't work


----------



## Fiction (Aug 3, 2012)

Didn't do anything for me unfortunately.

Bilo 1.0 & 2.0 are in my top 10 albums though, David completely blew me away with those releases, I guess I was hoping for the exact same thing with a girl vocalist


----------



## Winspear (Aug 3, 2012)

Fiction said:


> I guess I was hoping for the exact same thing with a girl vocalist



Pretty much  I'd probably have at least enjoyed it if Radosavljevic was on it...her voice just makes me wet my panties. But still.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Aug 3, 2012)

Am I strange that female vocalists who actually scream their guts up give me an insane urge to ???


I'm rather enjoying the song and the production. Good on them getting it all going with Century Media, now they just need to get that album out.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't say i'm a huge fan of the song - it's not very exciting.... but i honestly clicked on the thread because I thought Destiny Potato was one the most awesome names for a band.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 3, 2012)

It seemed to lack a certain.. Atmosphere to me, unfortunately.


----------



## Winspear (Aug 3, 2012)

Fiction said:


> It seemed to lack a certain.. Atmosphere to me, unfortunately.



Yeah...empty 

In case you haven't heard Trapeze (feat. Jakub Zytecki) | Above The Earth


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 3, 2012)

The song is pretty good, but I think the name is far beyond shitty.


----------



## supercolio (Aug 4, 2012)

The most badass name and a really nice tune, what could go wrong? 
I bet they'll have a nice future. Looking forward to the EP.


----------



## Joose (Aug 6, 2012)

I definitely wasn't anticipating female vocals; as I almost always can't stand them. However, I really liked her's. And the music is sick.

Potatoes Gonna Potate = Phenomenal slogan


----------



## TheSpaceforthis (Aug 6, 2012)

Too silly. If I want silly I would listen to Devin Townsend or Periphery.


----------



## Rick (Oct 31, 2012)

I've listened to D.S.O.Y. five straight times, this shit is badass. 

POTATOES GONNA POTATE


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Oct 31, 2012)

Love this band and the way they utilize vocals is really cool!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 31, 2012)

Mmm david is an awesome player and I loved bilo but seems like they got lazy here


----------



## DLG (Oct 31, 2012)

well, david really treats this as a pop band. he's said that all along, he wants to make pop metal with DP essentially, and save all the experimentation for his solo stuff and other projects.


----------



## jawbreaker (Oct 31, 2012)

I came here for the name. Destiny potato.. How can you beat that, they have like the best name ever. The song isn't terrible, it isnt a masterpiece imo but i can dig it either way!


----------



## TIBrent (Oct 31, 2012)

Destiny Potato is the steez, plain & simple
-Brent


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Oct 31, 2012)

That was horrible.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm not listening to a band called Destiny Potato. 

Sometimes you have to put your foot down and just say no.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn, I really don't get all this hate for DP. The name is obviously just a joke. And the song kicks ass. Maybe not as good as David's solo stuff but still good. Can't wait for the album.


----------



## Splinterhead (Oct 31, 2012)

For me - songwriting = #1
production = #2

I think they have it inverted.


----------



## Tang (Oct 31, 2012)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yeah I've had few more listens..damn it sucks (the chorus).
> 
> We need the song in the background here, with the other Alex




Wow.. some of the comments on that video make my head hurt. Alternate tuning makes you lazy? Tell that to Dev.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 12, 2013)

Well its an update ... I guess


Its an update saying that updates are coming ... how very destiny potato.


----------



## Joose (Jun 12, 2013)

Their name is awesome. Potatoes gonna potate.

The song is awesome, minus the awful chorus. And normally I can't stand female vocals.


----------



## xfilth (Jan 21, 2014)

"Potatoes!! 
After quiet some time we are finally back and we have some awesome news! 

We are no longer with Century Media Records, which means we are independent band once again, and once again we have this huge desire to move things forward after many changes, crisis and a really tough period behind us!

Don't get us wrong on CM situation. Those boys and gals were great to us, and we will continue working with some people from the label who strongly believe in our story, but not with the label itself!!
Many thanks to all of them anyway 

Release date will be up in few days, followed by many MANY cool stuff!!
We also have to apologize to all of you for such a long wait for new music to come out, but some things are just out of our control.

2014 is going to be a really busy year for us!! 
And for you 

love you all!!
Aleksandra, David, Yeqy, Bojan, Vanja!
POTATE!"

Great news!


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 21, 2014)

I Voyager said:


> And the award for worst band name of the year goes to...



Last year's winner was VERY clearly We butter the bread with butter. That band could be the best band on earth and I would NEVER listen to even one single note. 

Destiny Potato is absolutely stupid though. Seems like a name you'd see 14 yr olds in their first band using.


----------



## Asrial (Jan 21, 2014)

I deside to take a jog, and return to this? All of my yes to this!
Considering DSOY is way above a year old, I think we've waited long enough for the debut!


----------



## TIBrent (Jan 21, 2014)

I think David's Bilo III was on of the best albums of 2013 hands down, if the Destiny Potato release is half of what his solo stuff is...it will be amazing & worth the wait


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 21, 2014)

People have been complaining about how long the Album is taking for a good few years now. #Either way, I am saddened that they are no longer with a big label, but happy that we will get to hear some new stuff soon.
Also it's crazy to see that Davids Bilo stuff is possibly even bigger than his main band now.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 21, 2014)

Dp first fully finished their EP (according to some digging on facebook) on the 20th of november 2011. Since then they have parted ways with a vocalist, delayed, played festivals, changed the plan to record a full LP, gotten another vocalist, planned a tour, canceled the tour, recorded the LP, gotten rid of the new vocalist, re-recorded around the absence of the vocalist, joined CM and left CM. In some ways It is much worse than say the necrophagist situation because for the last three years, we could have gotten new destiny potato at any time. 

Feb 2012





another


----------



## Dethyr (Jan 21, 2014)

After listening, I don't hate it but I got really bored after the verse seemed to go on for 10 minutes. The singers melodies and inflections (not the tone or delivery) remind me of Sevendust,, the whole vibe kinda seems like Sevendust on steroids mixed with Periphery and Sikth.

I am not normally into djent stuff but even despite the HORRIBLE band name I will listen to the full album when it comes out.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 21, 2014)

TIBrent said:


> I think David's Bilo III was on of the best albums of 2013 hands down, if the Destiny Potato release is half of what his solo stuff is...it will be amazing & worth the wait



Indeed. I can't imagine it could possibly be AS good but we shall see!

What's the big deal with the name guys? It's clearly meant to be silly and seems rather reflective of their personalities


----------



## abandonist (Jan 21, 2014)

I can't get past the Name and the Awful guitar tone. 

Bonk bonk bonk, meedly mee, bonk bonk mee, bonk, meedly


----------



## vilk (Jan 21, 2014)

Deathspell Omega said:


> Being pretentiously goofy is just like trying to be super serious.



I'm not sure if agree with your use of the word pretentious (because if that were the case it could imply that they actually _are_ funny) but I totally agree with what you're saying. When you try to be funny but it's obvious that you're trying to be funny it sort of negates any comedic factor and inversely makes it super _lame_.

I can roll with Slice The Cake because it's kind of a jab at so many other bands with ____ the ____ names and aside from the name they aren't apparently going out of their way to be silly.

But Destiny Potato, the catch phrase, the goofy little cartoon doodles ... just seems so forced. Almost like a bad 4chan meme or a juice box commercial or the youtube ad I sometimes see for The Kloons etc. And besides all this their sound is just boring.


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 21, 2014)

To be honest though. I would not know about this band if they were not called destiny potato so perhaps it was some crazy meta advertising?


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 3, 2014)

May 13 - Mark the date. 

We finally get an album


----------



## Rick (Feb 3, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> May 13 - Mark the date.
> 
> We finally get an album



....and they're no longer with Century Media.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 3, 2014)

Not that it matters too much. We still get to hear it and there is less of a label telling them what and how to go about it.
If you are worried about publicity, just look at Bilo 3.0. That's doing damn fine.


----------



## ZachK (Feb 3, 2014)

Generic intro

Wretched snare sound. Was excited. Now I'm not


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Not that it matters too much. We still get to hear it and there is less of a label telling them what and how to go about it.
> If you are worried about publicity, just look at Bilo 3.0. That's doing damn fine.



Very true but it cuts down on the possibility of touring the US.


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 4, 2014)

point


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 4, 2014)

I personally love the tones, especially the drums. I also think everything David touches is absolute GOLD so I am *WAY EXCITED *, May can not come fast enough, goddamn.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 5, 2014)

I may have to revisit Destiny Potato. I remember listening to them despite the unbelievably stupid name and hating them. But I loved the Bilo EPs. Is there THAT drastic of a difference, or am I just in a different place now?


----------



## Winspear (Feb 5, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> I may have to revisit Destiny Potato. I remember listening to them despite the unbelievably stupid name and hating them. But I loved the Bilo EPs. Is there THAT drastic of a difference, or am I just in a different place now?



Very drastic. Try it anyway :


----------



## spawnofthesith (Feb 5, 2014)

The Hiryuu said:


> I may have to revisit Destiny Potato. I remember listening to them despite the unbelievably stupid name and hating them. But I loved the Bilo EPs. Is there THAT drastic of a difference, or am I just in a different place now?



DP is more of a djenty bwow bwow type style


----------



## jonajon91 (Feb 5, 2014)

Imagine if Devin Townsend was listening to djent music while writing his 'Addicted' album.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 5, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Imagine if Devin Townsend was listening to djent music while writing his 'Addicted' album.



That description makes me think I'd like it and should've liked it back then.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 30, 2014)

Yeah, this is definitely something different.
And I fcuking LOVE IT.


----------



## gorthul (Mar 30, 2014)

I pretty much hate the bandname, but the song is awesome.
I smell some fresh air in the Djent scene.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 30, 2014)

Asrial said:


> Yeah, this is definitely something different.
> And I fcuking LOVE IT.




Mmm. yes. Mhm, more of this please yes


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 30, 2014)

I was singing along and noticed there were a few vocal harmonies missing in this version. Ah well, song still kicks ass.


----------



## Floppystrings (Mar 30, 2014)

This is awesome.

I would love to have a female vocalist to play heavy music with that can sing. Not "hard rock" but straight up brutal instrument wise.

Like Bjork with Meshuggah.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow. I like that lots. When the hell are we getting an album from them?


----------



## jjfiegel (Mar 30, 2014)

I think it's May 3.

EDIT: I lied it's May 13.


----------



## AdenM (Mar 30, 2014)

Destiny Potato is definitely unique among all the boring sound-alikes flooding the djent scene. If you guys haven't checked out David's solo album BILO 3.0, you should. The full stream is up on Youtube here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t1WX9WXQZg


----------



## Svava (Mar 30, 2014)

Avril Ladjent?

Periphny Spears?

It's pretty interesting xD


The name is the best part I think.

Potate


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 30, 2014)

^ no ... don't


----------



## bautista (Mar 30, 2014)

Seriously, I'm in love with Aleksandra Djelmash haha


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 31, 2014)

Destiny Potato combines my love of distorted rhythmically interesting guitar riffs with my love for good and proper female (singing) vocals. I'm excited for their album release, and will definitely be purchasing.


----------



## Anders Petersen (Mar 31, 2014)

This is weird in a cool way


----------



## JEngelking (May 4, 2014)

Another song off the new album. After seeing so many videos of this song being played live, I loved hearing the official recorded version. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_iGVxpeDmI


----------



## jonajon91 (May 4, 2014)

They had a poll to choose which song should be released today on facebook and everyone wanted this one, even though there are loads of videos of it. Personally, I wanted to hear blue sun as a finished product.


----------



## ilyti (May 4, 2014)

Wow, great stuff. I have more hope for these guys than any other new band. In song writing they are already head and shoulders above nearly every other modern metal band.


----------



## JEngelking (May 4, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> They had a poll to choose which song should be released today on facebook and everyone wanted this one, even though there are loads of videos of it. Personally, I wanted to hear blue sun as a finished product.



I almost forgot about that one, definitely stoked to hear the finished song.


----------



## Asrial (May 5, 2014)

Since David played that song at a clinic, I really wanted to hear it in a final version, and that was like 3 years ago!

This song ....ing slays.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 5, 2014)

I was just thinking that I would cover this song since I already have one of my basses in Ab standard. I got through the main riff, but I just can't be bothered to figure out the chord sequence in that chorus.


----------



## Fiction (May 5, 2014)

8 Days folks, pretty damn excited.

Is David still tuning to Ab Bb Ab Bb Ab Eb ? (Including Bilo 3.0)


----------



## jonajon91 (May 5, 2014)

^ yup and yup 

---edit---

Wait, no, Ab-Eb-Ab-Eb-Ab-Bb. sorry


----------



## Fiction (May 5, 2014)

Ah right, I assume I had that wrong from the start 

Cheers!


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2_iGVxpeDmI 

album coming out in two weeks...surrrre @[email protected]


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (May 5, 2014)

Floppystrings said:


> This is awesome.
> 
> I would love to have a female vocalist to play heavy music with that can sing. Not "hard rock" but straight up brutal instrument wise.
> 
> Like Bjork with Meshuggah.


I realize it's not quite Björk but have you heard this?


----------



## jonajon91 (May 5, 2014)

TheFerryMan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2_iGVxpeDmI
> 
> album coming out in two weeks...surrrre @[email protected]



Little late to the party on this one friendo


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 6, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Little late to the party on this one friendo



yeah, i realized it as soon as I posted it...but oh well.


----------



## Fiction (May 12, 2014)

LUN | Destiny Potato

It's finally a reality!


----------



## jonajon91 (May 12, 2014)

Oh god, it's here!

---edit--- 

so much for going to bed. I'm going to listen to this 2 or 3 times.


----------



## Opion (May 12, 2014)

OH CRAP! This is David Maxim Micic and that girl that songs on one of the Bilo records! AWESOME!

I was about to post something about how utterly nonsensical their band name is, but I'm slightly less miffed now that i've gotten through some of the songs. At first I was like "...is this Plini with a girl vocalist? Wait, it sounds like David Maxim...oh sh*t it IS him".

Still, can anyone explain to me why there's been an increase in completely non-sensical band names lately? First it was the whole single-world band name thing (Volumes, Monuments, Elitist, etc.), but now I feel like there's been a new trend in coming up with the weirdest combination of words possible, having no correlation to the music whatsoever, but 8 times out of 10, the music is great. (See: Pomegranate Tiger...even though the inspiration for that is rad). 

Pretty stoked I came across this, though. I wonder if the band has a good story to go with the name too


----------



## MABGuitar (May 12, 2014)

Opion said:


> OH CRAP! This is David Maxim Micic and that girl that songs on one of the Bilo records! AWESOME!
> 
> I was about to post something about how utterly nonsensical their band name is, but I'm slightly less miffed now that i've gotten through some of the songs. At first I was like "...is this Plini with a girl vocalist? Wait, it sounds like David Maxim...oh sh*t it IS him".
> 
> ...



Dude, it's destiny and potato, two awesome words put together, how dare you question the sence of their name? It's too awesome not to make sence, simple really. 

In all seriousness, I had no idea the album was coming out this week, what a pleasent suprise, I'm almost through the whole album and I can say that I am absolutly in love with it. David (and the rest of the band) does not disapoint!


----------



## Randy (May 12, 2014)

Amazed to hear the Destiny Potato album actually ended up happening. Sounds great and it will definitely be getting a lot of replay.

That said, I don't mean to diminish what a great album it is and how happy I am it finally got released but, IMO, the Bilo trilogy 'took some air out of the balloon', so to speak. All of the Bilo albums, especially the 3rd, were monumental and featured most of the same elements present in LUN.


----------



## Opion (May 12, 2014)

I'm definitely willing to get past the retarded band name for this girl's vocals, especially that thing she does when she pushes her voice to the point of breakup. MAN it just sounds so good, i've never heard a female vocalist do anything similar.


----------



## MABGuitar (May 12, 2014)

Opion said:


> I'm definitely willing to get past the retarded band name for this girl's vocals, especially that thing she does when she pushes her voice to the point of breakup. MAN it just sounds so good, i've never heard a female vocalist do anything similar.



Oh man do I agree with you, ever since I heard her do that in bilo 3.0 I've been wanting to hear more and more from her... /fanboism


----------



## jonajon91 (May 12, 2014)

I know it sounds ridiculous, but I can't wait for their next album, most of these songs were written around 2009 and David has publicly said that he hates this album now and just wants it released. I said he could do something much better now and I know they have more material.
I think it will be like what bilo 3.0 was to bilo 1.0


----------



## simonXsludge (May 12, 2014)

Boring. This band's music is just as unpleasant as the name.


----------



## Fiction (May 12, 2014)

Yeah its not very new anymore, but I'm still stoked to hear more David and at least have an album from them.


----------



## TheFerryMan (May 13, 2014)

will give this a spin when i'm not using my phone for internet

but part of me is miffed there is no "DSOY" on this album, i love that song


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 13, 2014)

TheFerryMan said:


> will give this a spin when i'm not using my phone for internet
> 
> but part of me is miffed there is no "DSOY" on this album, i love that song



I'm actually pretty stoked it didn't make the cut, just means more stuff we might not have heard made the album. Very pleased with this, he may not like it since it's older material but I'm glad it's finally out. I'm just glad David's putting out music, he has an incredible ear for composition and songwriting and it comes out in whatever he's involved with.

It's definitely more pop oriented than Bilo and everything else he's done, but I quite like it. And not saying anything bad about Radosavljevic, but I like Djelmash's vocals on this being the only vocalist on it. I love Radosavljevic's voice and her stuff on Above the Earth, but yeah I love what they just put out so much. Both super talented vocalists.


----------



## KFW (May 13, 2014)

Eh. I wonder at what point I'd just decide to listen to Evanescence.

I'm starting to find more pop/indie/electro bands that are more metal than a lot of "metal" bands nowadays. I'm not even really into super aggressive music, but I feel like musical tastes are coming full circle and catching up with the 90's/early 2000's. 

It seems like people are wanting their metal poppier and poppier (which I love pop music) but you can find BETTER pop when you just listen to some pop bands (say pop one more time...)

I'm a big fan of some of the Bilo I've heard, but I don't know about this. I think I'm just sick of djent production and really "smooth" sounding metal tunes. 

But seriously, listen to Evanescence's "Bring Me To Life" and realize what used to be a cheesy radio song--now kind of sounds like this progressive metal. It's getting too close HALP 

And on a more positive note: I saw the band Chvrches live (my girlfriend won tickets) and they were...heavy. It was kind of kick ass. Some of the songs they whipped out the bass and just had some badass riffs that sounded like what I want this "pop metal" stuff to sound like. And Chvrches is generally written off as electro chick music. But it just made me realize: this poppy djent stuff is like a bad diet coke version of pop with heavy production.


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2014)

^
Do yourself a favor (especially because you mentioned Evanescence) and pull up some of the old Destiny Potato demos, the 'Potato Salad' piano medley and some of the Bilo 3 tracks with female vocals and you'll get a better idea why there was so much hyper around this album. The original vision that was in those tracks (even the deliberately pop Dark Side of You remix) had tons of soul to it, and the polished djent you hear on the finished disc is a much newer development.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 13, 2014)

TheFerryMan said:


> part of me is miffed there is no "DSOY" on this album, i love that song



David said that he would not put DSOY on this album because it was too heavy and was just out of place. He said that this album is a pop album first and a metal album second with addict being the heaviest song.



Jonathan20022 said:


> It's definitely more pop oriented than Bilo and everything else he's done, but I quite like it. And not saying anything bad about Radosavljevic, but I like Djelmash's vocals on this being the only vocalist on it.



Like I said above, this is a pop project with metal influences. I think that the next DP release will be heavier with songs like the wheel, scream and DSOY coming in.


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 13, 2014)

Just finished listening the albun for the first time and I must say that if Bilo 4.0 wont see the daylight ths year then this will definitely be the AOTY for me. Yeah, the music does sound a bit "outdated" compared to the Bilo stuff but the songs are still so good that I find it easy to like. Overally a bit too poppy for my taste especially as I was expecting for more songs like Addict and DSOY but because it was apparently intended to be a pop (metal) album then I'll let it be.

My only real problem with the album is the track order. I was 100% that Addict would have been the opening song but then they put it as the last song instead of Indifferent which would have been the perfect closing for the album. But because it's a "pop album" I kinda understand that they didn't want such a balls to the wall opening for it. I just think that putting Addict as the last song makes it just look like a filler or a bonus track.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 13, 2014)

Good points, the only problems I had with the track order was that we knew all the songs from 8 through to 10, I would have possibly split them up over the album a bit.

Also, there is a vocal part in house of lies that really reminds me of another song and I am racking my mind trying to think of it. It's at 40:38 in the YouTube video with the lyric 'I don't know who you are'. This is killing me.


----------



## Andromalia (May 13, 2014)

In my young years, if I'd known we could get away with Destiny Potato as a band name we wouldn't have had lengthy discussions about band names.
Youngsters....


----------



## CloudAC (May 13, 2014)

I just discovered this band when Disperse posted about em and I am really digging the album so far. Can anyone enlighten me on this 'Bilo' people are talking about?

Is there more music by these musicians I am missing and could enjoy? Bring me the sounds!!

edit : nvm. Ive found Bilo 3.0 and im in love.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 14, 2014)

Make sure you listen to the first two Bilo EPs. They are shorter (and I would say a little heavier), but it makes the third one all the more great.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (May 14, 2014)

I took a listen to the full album stream yesterday. I kind of dig the songs, but the mixing was absolutely horrible to my ears. It clips all over the place...another band that gave in to the loudness wars, it's really just pathetic.


----------



## Nats (May 14, 2014)

HK_Derek said:


> I think we in Haji's Kitchen kinda have a yearly monopoly on that award.



Your band's name isn't even in the same sport of bad names that DP is in. I can't even bring myself to type out their full name. I've never not given a band a chance based on name... but I'm making an exception for this band.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 14, 2014)

Are band names really a big deal to people. I really like some bands that have stupid names (cue cannibal corpse or slice the cake), but generally I only ever read a band name once and then it just becomes a way to recognise a band.


----------



## rapterr15 (May 14, 2014)

Who gives a flying flip about the name? Do you like music or not? Cause this is a damn good album. I actually wasn't that excited about it cause I had only ever heard DSOY which I didn't care for, but this album is really enjoyable to listen to. I tend to prefer the poppier songs over the heavier ones, but there's a bunch of good choruses and David can write some killer riffs.


----------



## SeaBeast (May 15, 2014)

This album is awesome. I usually don't listen to bands with female lead singers for some reason, but this girl can hit some awesome vocal melodies. 

I guess I like this because it's refreshing and different than most of the stuff I listen to. I'm gonna have to check out the Bilo songs everyone is referring to!


----------



## slackerpo (May 15, 2014)

yeah im not too crazy about the mix, it makes me feel like when the periphery I came out. though still, the vocal production is such a stand out.


----------



## TIMEwaveXERO (May 15, 2014)

Loving the album. Sweet catchy tunes.


----------



## xfilth (May 16, 2014)

Isn't in the same league as Bilo 3.0 by a long shot, but still pretty good


----------



## jonajon91 (May 16, 2014)

xfilth said:


> Isn't in the same league as Bilo 3.0 by a long shot, but still pretty good



Well all the music is about 5 years old so I guess it's on the same level at bilo 1.0


----------



## CloudAC (May 16, 2014)

Pretty much had this on replay for the past 3 days, absolutely killer record.


----------



## xfilth (May 16, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Well all the music is about 5 years old so I guess it's on the same level at bilo 1.0



Yes, this is hopefully true! If it its, I am extremely excited for their next release!


----------



## jonajon91 (May 17, 2014)

Think we could get a title change on this thread? Since the century media thing fell through rather quickly.


----------



## CloudAC (May 17, 2014)

You may be better messaging a mod requesting it, we also talked about this in the PTH Fundraiser thread but it has yet to be changed.


----------



## jonajon91 (May 24, 2014)

Anyone started learning/transcribing any songs off the new album? I have learnt the bass for love song and I might film a cover at some point, but have any of you been working on any?


----------



## Fat-Elf (May 25, 2014)

jonajon91 said:


> Anyone started learning/transcribing any songs off the new album? I have learnt the bass for love song and I might film a cover at some point, but have any of you been working on any?



I don't care to try. I probably can't play even half of the riffs on the album and aren't their guitars tuned to some weird open tuning?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (May 25, 2014)

They play in Ab Eb Ab Eb Ab Bb, really want to take on Indifferent. I'm going to need a 7 though because I don't want to tune a 6 down that low


----------



## JosephAOI (Jun 5, 2014)

Lucky for Jonathan, I've just spent the past hour or so tabbing the majority of Indifferent (It's my favorite song, I had to).

Here's the tab, I've been working on, it's in Drop G# on a 7!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/cv9ssw8o9tb39z5/Indifferent.gp5

EDIT: Can we just turn this into a Destiny Potato/David Maxim Micic megathread??


----------



## Sebski (Jun 5, 2014)

I got really excited for this when I listened to the first two tracks. Unfortunately nothing after that in the album lived up the expectation.

Can anyone recommend me any other songs of David Maxim Micic with a similar kind of feel to Indifferent? And also tracks similar to the intro track and the more interlude-y, piano-y and orchestral-y tracks?

I really liked Bilo 3.0 for the most part, and learnt to get used to the really bizarre sections. But what else is out there?


----------



## jonajon91 (Jun 5, 2014)

JosephAOI said:


> Lucky for Jonathan, I've just spent the past hour or so tabbing the majority of Indifferent (It's my favorite song, I had to).
> 
> Here's the tab, I've been working on, it's in Drop G# on a 7!
> 
> ...



Awesome work man, I love it. 
I managed to throw together a bass cover of addicted, but i'm not 100% sure about the chorus and the heavier middle eight thingie.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCGbOswH1C0


----------



## isispelican (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 3, 2014)

Man, my euroblast envy is just too much. Ill have to go next year, I can't miss it again.

---edit---

No top hat?!


----------



## Opion (Oct 3, 2014)

WOW. I had a feeling the singer was a looker, but never got around to seeing her picture...not only is she beautiful, her voice is amazing for a metal vocalist! I've really been digging LUN - great musicianship, pretty good production (has that Bilo sound to it, but with her singing over it, its even better) and the melodies/choruses are super catchy. Hell yeah.


----------



## jonajon91 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm even more looking forward their second album, they had to leave a few songs off this album because they did not fit the feel. Some of those songs are a lot heavier than the album so I think thats the direction they will be going with the next one.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Oct 4, 2014)

Damn, that singer has some good pipes on her. And her screaming surprised me. I think it's pretty fitting for the band!


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 16, 2016)

A little bit of a necro bump and I wasn't sure if I should put this here or the DMM thread but Aleksandra released her solo EP today that David mix and mastered. 
https://djelmash.bandcamp.com/album/crossroads


----------



## Ralyks (Apr 18, 2016)

Is Destiny Potato still a thing?... I mean, I sure hope so...


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 18, 2016)

^ it is, David just finished producing the lead singers solo album then I think a short tour and he will get cracking with LP2 (which I think is all written) and Bilo 4 which I believe he has started writing.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 18, 2016)

WOOHOO! This is all great news! Worth the year and a half necrobump.


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah check out david's IG he's got a bunch of little snippets on there for the new destiny potato. Sorry to lazy to pick threw them all


----------



## wankerness (Apr 19, 2016)

I completely ignored this topic the first go-round cause the band's name made me assume it was some person on here's joke band that did djent covers of Willie Nelson songs or something. Anyway, I am listening to the album and it's totally awesome. I tend to only like things with women singing and this has the SICK GUITARS I normally associate with bands whose vocals I don't like.  Best of both worlds? The only problem are things like the beginning of "Take a Picture" where the vocals are a little cringeworthy, it sounds like the bridge on No Doubt's "Ex-Girlfriend." 

I definitely am looking forward to the second album. They should have had a better name. I'm sure they'd have more people listening to them if their name didn't label them as a joke band. People say band names don't matter, but...yeah, they kinda do, for that first listen! Unless you listen to Pandora random mixes all day or something.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah , the band name issue is one that bugs me. I absolutely love the new material but the name, it sounds like such a goof, I seriously never gave them the time of day because of that name. 

The only positive I can think of is that it's easy to remember. ( cuz its goofy and different) but damn, if you wanna be taken seriously for your craft don't have "potato" in there. (just my opinion.)


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 20, 2016)

wankerness said:


> I'm sure they'd have more people listening to them if their name didn't label them as a joke band.



I'd say the opposite, I've been a fan for a good few years and you can bet your bottom dollar the only reason I was is because I saw the name in a related video on YouTube.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 20, 2016)

So is there a story as to why they picked the name? 

I picked up Aleksandra's solo ep, Obviously it's not going to be as "metal" as the Destiny Potato sound , but I do like her singing voice and have no problem supporting such talent. 

I'll have to spin it a few more times.


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 21, 2016)

mikernaut said:


> So is there a story as to why they picked the name?
> 
> I picked up Aleksandra's solo ep, Obviously it's not going to be as "metal" as the Destiny Potato sound , but I do like her singing voice and have no problem supporting such talent.
> 
> I'll have to spin it a few more times.



David mentioned in a got-djent.com interview: "I don't really believe in destiny, so I like to call it a potato."

So yep, there it is. 

Source: https://youtu.be/e2Fakxq9In0?t=1031


----------

